# شوفو بقى ازاى تعبر عن مشاعرك لبنت .. اضحك لما تفطس



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مش مَدَبّ.. انا مش عارف هي جابت الكلام ده منين؟
اهدى بس -
كل ما اقولها حاجة.. تقولي انا مَدبّ.. حمارة مبتفهمش في المشاعر 
احكيلي ايه الي حصل -

قاعدين في الكافيه 
قاعدين على ترابيزة مدورة وهي قدامي 
قولتلها أديني جايبك حتت نضيفة اهه ماروحتيهاش قبل كده
طلبنا برتقان و موكاهازلنت.. وبكلمها يا عم وعمّال اقولها الكلام الكبير بتاع المشاعر 
و هي غاية في الغباء 
عمال المّح لها و اقولها انا بتصل بيكي كتير وبكلمك كتير.. و بسأل عليكي
لكن مش معنى كده اني مهتم بيكي 
انا بعمل كده مع الناس كلها.. علشان انا مهتم بالانسان مش بيكي انتي بس 
علشان تفهم اني اجتماعي 
و هي آخر غباء 
اقولها انها تخنت والمفروض تقلل من البيبسي وتبطل أكل شوية بالطفاسة اللي هي فيها دي علشان تفهم اني مهتم بيها وبرشاقتها و خايف عليها من كتر الاكل 
و هي آخر حمورية 
أقولها حاولي تلبسي لنسيز علشان النظارة دي مبيناكي عجوزة ومش حلوة على وشك وخصوصا انه مش حلو قوي 
علشان تفهم اني باخد بالي من التفاصيل 

اقولها ان بعض تصرفاتها مش عجباني و انها بترغي كتير في الموبايل 
تقولي: ما انا بكلمك برضه 
اقولها ماهو ده قصدي.. انتي بترغي وبتكلفيني كتير في الفاتورة 
علشان تفهم اني مدبر واقتصادي 
و هي آخر جهل 
لما جه الشيك علشان ندفع 
كانت حاتدفع فأخدت منها الشيك وقولتلها انا اللي حادفع 
وضحكتْ وقلتلها مافيهاش حاجة لما أدفع ده كمان.. ما احنا المرتين الي خرجنا فيهم انا اللي صرفت عليكي 
علشان تفهم اني جدع معاها 
و هي نازل عليها بغباء
قعدت تحكي في القراءة والثقافة 
و انت عارف محسوبك تقيل في الحاجات دي 
لغاية ماقالتلي على الكاتب اللي بتقراله دلوقتي ومدى حبها ليه وبكتاباته
قولتلها انه حمار واللي بيقروله بهايم 
علشان تفهم اني مثقف وداري بما يدور في الساحة الثقافية
ومطلع على جميع الكتاب و الاصدارات
ولا حياة لمن تنادي

دفعنا الشيك و خرجنا 
سيبتها عند الباب ولما قالتلي مش حتوصلني 
قلتلها لأ طبعا 
سيبتها في الشارع و ركبت العربية ومشيت 
علشان تفهم اني مش مدلوق عليها 
حلو لحد كده يا عم؟

عاطفة و اشواق وحب من الأصلي
هي دي الرومانسية
شوف بقي غباوتها اللي جايه 

قلت أكلمها بالليل و انهي الموضوع و اقولها إني معجب بيها والكلام الكبير ده بتاع الارتباط والحب والجواز
و انها هي الكسبانة والموضوع حيقع عليّ بخسارة 
كلّمتها وقلتلها الكلمتين 

قالتلي اني ظريف وطيب بس هي عايزة واحد رومانسي
ضحكتْ و قلتلها انتي حمارة بقى.. ههههه.. كل ده ومش رومانسي 
انتي لازم تعملي اختبار ذكاء.. ههههه.. غباء غريب
دا انا وديتك اماكن ماروحتيهاش وصرفت عليكي
دا احنا مثقفين زي بعض وبلاش كده 
و كلمتلك عن وشك وجسمك يا تخينة.. هههههه

عجبتني قوي اخر جملة دي.. رحت عدتها تاني
سكتتْ كتير 
و قعدت أقول: الو الو الو.. ومحدش رد 
قفلت واتصلت بيها ومحدش رد 

وفي الاخر البني آدمة تبعتلي مسج تقولي


انت مدب.. مدب.. ومبتحسش.. انت مدب.. مبتفهمش
شفت اخرتها
انا مدب 
بنت .. مبتفهمش.. مبتفكرش 


.. قولي 
في حد كده

************


منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*العيب عليها فعلا 

في حد كده ياخويا دلوقتي

ربنا يرحمنا منهم قول امييين

مرسي ياقمر​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*أأأأأأأأأأأمين يا مايكل

هههههههههههههههه


ميرسى مرورك يا باشا

نورت وانست​*


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد جميل جدا
 شكرا ليك


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك مينا 

نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جميييييييييييلة شكرا


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ليك مرورك شادى​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جميلللللللللللللل  اخي سامح
ربنا يسامح
سلام​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
يا خرابيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
كل دة وهي اللي حمارة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انا لو مكانها كنت كبيت عصير البرتقال علية
مرسي يا سامح *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ده الذكاء على اخره عنده اعوذ بالله
ميرسى ليك يا سامح ​


----------



## sameh7610 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مروركم

يا رب تكونو اتبسطوا​*


----------



## نرمين باهر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

عاطفة و اشواق وحب من الأصلي
هي دي الرومانسية


----------



## sameh7610 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك نرمين

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

